# need advice part 1



## losinghope27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi everyone I need some help from people like myself going through a tough patch in their marriage. My husband and I have been married for 1year as of 10/23/11. We have been going out for 15 years on and off since childhood. I love him dearly but sometimes feel as though I'm not in love with him physically. We have a 4 yr old daughter together and I am 3months pregnant with our 2nd child. He moved out 2 days ago because of my constant arguing and nagging. He said I am making him miserable and he cant live like this. Over the last 3 months I have been very irritated and argumentative but I really was like that before pregnancy but it has gotten worst since the new pregnancy. I realize I have trust issues and I am constantly accussing him and qestioning his where abouts going through his phone and everything its just driving him nuts. He has stuck by me thru all this and I guess the other day was the last straw! I need him more than ever now I feel alone in my pregnancy. I'm scared I've lost him forever. I called him yesterday afternoon and he really didnt want to talk but I kind of forced him into a conversation. Thats when he let everything out he said I need to move on. He's not happy and our relationship isn't love that I verbally abuse him and I am controlling. He also stated that he doesn't like me because I'm hateful, spiteful, mean, and inconsiderate. He said we need a divorce. I don't know what to do. Should I call or wait for him to call me? Is this the end of our 1 yr marriage? I know the source of the problem and I am working on fixing this but what do I do now?


----------



## lady1 (Jan 31, 2012)

If you are sincerely working on the problem, ask him for some more time. You two have children together, you both owe it to them (and each other) to put in the effort to make this work. Have you two had marital counseling? If he is out of the house still, maybe you two could try dating each other again? Or take a trip together, and do something romantic, with no stress and no fighting. You two have known each other for 15 Years, surly he would be willing to work on your marriage for a few months longer, to make sure you don't go through the pregnancy alone. 

Even if you two do get a divorce (which I really hope you don't), you two will always be a part of each others lives, and need to figure out how to be around each other without fighting for when you two will inevitably see each other because of the kids.


----------



## SimonLLL (Jan 29, 2012)

As this was posted in Nov of last year, is there an update?


----------

